# Bauteile von Maschinen für CE Konformität



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (18 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

um CE-konforme Maschinen nach MRL zu bauen, müssen alle grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie eingehalten werden. 
Wie ist das bei allen Zukauf-Komponenten (elektrische-, pneumatische-, hydraulische Komponenten?
Ist man als Hersteller verpflichtet, vorab alle verbauten Komponenten zu prüfen, ob diese vom Hersteller eine CE Konformität besitzen, um die fertige Maschine CE-Konform zu bauen? 

Wie ist eure Erfahrung damit? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## det (19 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Chris,

ich sag mal ja. Für Teile ohne CE musst Du ein CE erstellen.
In der MRL Anhang I und im Produktsicherheitsgesetz steht eigentlich alles drin was Deine Komponenten (Produkte) bzw. Maschine erfüllen muss.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## nilpferd (31 Oktober 2019)

Hersteller ist erstmal Wurst. Es geht um den "Inverkehrbringer". Wenn Du eine Maschine erstmalig im EU-Raum in Verkehr bringst, bist Du für die Konformität nach MRL zuständing und verantwortlich.
Bei einer zugekauften M5x20 Innensechskantschraube DIN 912 von Würrz o.Ä. kannst Du die Konformitätsvermutung voraussetzen.
Bei einer Drachenhydraulik mit Feuerspeipneumatik von Huweiwei, die in Deine Maschine integriert werden soll, solltest Du mindestens auf eine Herstellererklärung pochen. 
Ungeachtet dessen musst Du natürlich ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren mit allem Schnickschnack, Gefährdungsbeurteilung etc.pp durchführen und dokumentieren.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## stevenn (31 Oktober 2019)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Hersteller ist erstmal Wurst. Es geht um den "Inverkehrbringer". Wenn Du eine Maschine erstmalig im EU-Raum in Verkehr bringst, bist Du für die Konformität nach MRL zuständing und verantwortlich.
> Bei einer zugekauften M5x20 Innensechskantschraube DIN 912 von Würrz o.Ä. kannst Du die Konformitätsvermutung voraussetzen.
> Bei einer Drachenhydraulik mit Feuerspeipneumatik von Huweiwei, die in Deine Maschine integriert werden soll, solltest Du mindestens auf eine Herstellererklärung pochen.
> Ungeachtet dessen musst Du natürlich ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren mit allem Schnickschnack, Gefährdungsbeurteilung etc.pp durchführen und dokumentieren.
> ...


hallo Martin,

deine Beiträge sind ja einigermaßen amüsant, aber lass uns doch bei den richtigen Begriffen bleiben.
Herstellererklärung gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Falls du eine Einbauerklärung (unv. Maschine) meinst, kann man nicht einfach darauf pochen. entweder es ist eine unv. Maschine oder eine vollständige Maschine.
Gefährdungsbeurteilung wird von der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung verlangt und ist kein Teil des Konformitätsbewertungsverfahrens. Hier heißt das Risikobeurteilung.

auch verstehe ich nicht, warum du bei der M5x20 von einer Konformitätsvermutung ausgehen kannst und von Huweiwei nicht.


----------



## nilpferd (31 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

sorry, dass ich bei der Begrifflichkeit ein bischen oldschool herumhampele. Natürlich hast Du Recht und es muss Einbauerklärung heissen. Zumindest offiziell seit 2009.
Die unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen an eine entweder Gefährdungs- oder Risikobeurteilung nach den entsprechenden Maßgaben erschliesst sich dem interessierten Betrachter bestimmt bei genauerer Betrachtung.
Als Lehrerkind ist Tetrapilotomie eigentlich mein Fachgebiet, hier muss ich mich halt mal geschlagen geben.

Zur Beantwortung der Frage des TO, ob er jede Komponente auf CE-Konformität prüfen muss, kam meine 5x20-Schraube ins Spiel. Natürlich kann ich beim Hersteller die Konformität erfragen und bekomme sie in der Regel auch - zumindest kann ich solange suchen, bis ich ein entsprechendes PDF finde.
Führe ich so etwas bei einer ganzen Anlage durch, könnte ich noch jemanden extra einstellen, der sich um nix anderes kümmern muss. Natürlich gehen wir davon aus, dass Zukaufteile, die dem Stand der Technik entsprechen CE-konform sind.
Bei komplexeren zugekauften Baugruppen wie der zitierten Drachenhydraulik mit Feuerspeipneumatik kann das anders sein. Je exotischer Komponenten werden, desto mehr Aufwand muss investiert werden, um die Konformität zu überprüfen.
Wenn der Lieferant sagt, alles Paletti, aber is doch nicht, hast du als Inverkehrbringer erstmal das Problem.
Da kann auch schon ein kleine Zentrifuge, bei der irgendeine C-Norm, mit der du normalerweise nie was zu tun hast und sie deshalb auch nicht auf dem CE-Schirm hast, nicht eingehalten wurde, richtig Ärger machen.
Grüße,
Martin


----------

